# [SOLVED] Vista cd-rom trouble



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK this is a wiered one. I have vista home basic on a e machine 3 gig 
both the cd-rom and the dvd-rom show up and work, only thing is every time I place a cd or dvd in the treys and close the door vista wants to know how I want to format the disks, vista doesn't care if its a closed cd or not, anybody have any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista cd-rom trouble*

see what happens when you disable auto detect
look for autoplay in the control panel


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Vista cd-rom trouble*

Thanks, I tried that, it worked on the cd rom drive I installed, but teh dvd rom still asks how I want to format the disk, I guess thats probably why I installed a cd rom along with a dvd rom, both are r, and rw, so I'll keep playing around withe dvd drive and see if I can make it open a disk instead of formating it


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Vista cd-rom trouble*

dai, thank you very much, I know I just replyed to your post, but I thought for a minute after posting and went playing around a bit and set both driver to open with windows explorer  Now neither drive asks how I want to format a disk. I wish I'd known that before I put in my office 2003 pro disk and walked away thinking it'd autorun


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

